# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Chemokuur

## janny1953

Hallo,
Onze schoondochter krijg een chemokuur om de 3 weken. Ze krijg een paar uur na dat ze van het infus is en klaar is met de kuur een hele vieze smaak in haar mond. De smaak blijf ongeveer een week. 
Weet iemand of er iets aan te doen is of om het te verminderen.

Janny

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Janny,

Allereerst wil ik je heel veel sterkte wensen en ik hoop dat je schoondochter erbovenop komt!

Een vieze smaak in de mond kan ontstaan door radio- of chemotherapie. Deze behandelingen kunnen onder andere een metaalsmaak of 'rottings' smaak in de mond veroorzaken. U kunt ook het idee hebben dat alles naar leer smaakt. De vieze smaak verdwijnt meestal na afronding van de behandeling. 
Wat u er aan kunt doen 
- U kunt uw vieze smaak in uw mond wellicht onderdrukken, door gebruik te maken van (suikervrije) kauwgom of snoep.
- Gebruik bij voorkeur porselein of aardewerk servies. Een plastic servies kan een plastic bijsmaak aan de gerechten geven. 
- Gebruik het liefst plastic bestek als u last heeft van een metaalsmaak.
- Een goede mondhygiëne helpt (tijdelijk) de vieze smaak te
verminderen. Maak bijvoorbeeld gebruik van speciale tandpasta,
mondwater of tandvleesbalsem. Voor meer informatie kunt u terecht
bij de oncologisch verpleegkundige, tandarts of mondhygiëniste.
- Sommige voedingsmiddelen zijn in staat de vieze smaak even weg
te nemen. Probeer daarvoor voedingsmiddelen of gerechten met
een sterke smaak, bijvoorbeeld nasi of bami. Bij sommige mensen
veroorzaken deze voedingsmiddelen echter meer smaakafwijkingen.
Bron http://www.alysiszorggroep.nl/site/a...epen/pati_nten klik dan links op Patientenfolders en dan in de alfabetische lijst staat Tips Bij Smaak en Reukverandering met nog meer informatie en tips. 
Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt  :Smile:  Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Nuttige info Luus!
En idd sterkte en succes met de komende behandelingen van je schoondochter, met wat goed geluk moet ze er wel bovenop komen! En hoop dat je iets aan de tips van Luuss hebt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

